

Restoring GeoCities - thousandsofclrs
http://rhizome.org/editorial/2014/feb/10/authenticity-access-digital-preservation-geocities/

======
thousandsofclrs
What's interesting here is that the conservator went to such great lengths to
replicate certain aspects of the late-1990s web experience. How important is
this level of specificity, really? Does a restoration like this offer much
more added value than, say, what one gets from the WayBack machine?

